# Letter of Reference?



## jaykay (24 Jan 2012)

I need 2 letters of reference included with my transcript and birth certificate (applied online)

so i've been going around asking people if they could write me one, and every time they ask me what they're supposed to write about, and i have no clue! haha

so, what exactly is supposed to be included in this letter of reference? and who should write it? a family friend, a teacher, a past employer? i only have one past employer though (i'm 17) and it was for a big grocery store, and i didn't personally know any of my managers or anything, so i'm unsure of who i would get to write it there...


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2012)

http://www.dailywritingtips.com/writing-a-reference-letter-with-examples/


----------



## m.k (25 Jan 2012)

When I first tried to apply I started the process online and had the two reference letters done within a month or so. I was informed that the website was outdated and that I did not need them. It probably doesn't hurt to have them, but I kicked myself for a while because I waited a month for them and could have applied earlier had I spoken to a recruiter. By the time they were written, everything was closed and I couldn't submit my paperwork until months later. Call a recruiter to find out for certain and if it does so happen that you do require them, you could always ask advice in regards to the content/author.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (31 Jan 2012)

Try getting one from teachers, volunteer supervisors etc. Avoid family because they want a non biased opinion. Their purpose is to let the recruiters know that you are the type of person that is suitable for a career in the CF. With this being said, it should talk about your strengths, how you work with others and the overall impression you've made on them.

I only included one letter in my application when I was processed, and they never contacted the other people I put down for references.

C.G.R


----------



## jaykay (17 Feb 2012)

Oh i see, I mailed off all my stuff last night and didn't include any letters, i wasn't fully sure if i needed them... if i do though, then they'll let me know i'm assuming and i'll get them then.


----------



## dimsum (17 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Oh i see, I mailed off all my stuff last night and didn't include any letters, i wasn't fully sure if i needed them... if i do though, then they'll let me know i'm assuming and i'll get them then.



I'd suggest being proactive; get the letters and mail them off anyway.  It shows that you have followed instructions (if you do need those 2 letters) and, more importantly, will keep your file going if the lack of the reference letters slows/stops your file.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> i wasn't fully sure if i needed them...



So, "finding out for sure" was not a better course of action ?

Interesting.

I guess more delays in your application process is not a bad thing.


----------



## Cadwr (17 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> i'm assuming



Every time you hear your inner monologue saying these words to you, slam your foot in a door.  This type of aversion therapy will condition you to believe, and rightly so, that making assumptions is something to be done only when the value of the payoff exceeds the suffering of a door-slammed foot.  (For greater clarity- this should be rare.)

On a more helpful note - and at the risk of being an echo - call a recruiter.  Identify yourself, and provide a concise explanation of your situation.  Ask for direction concerning letters of reference.  Comply with their direction to the best of your ability.


----------



## Bart905 (17 Feb 2012)

I will call the national recruiting center on Monday and ask. I didn't mail the references letters also. After your done applying online, they provide you with a confirmation letter and on that letter it only asks for you 2 send prove of Canadian citizen ship and transcript.


----------



## jaykay (17 Feb 2012)

Well i didn't send in the letters because in the email it said you only need to include the letters if they specifically ask you to. But, on the online application website, it lists all the things that they have received that you need to send in, like Birth Certificate, transcripts, etc... and on that lest it said Letter of Reference... but on the email it said they aren't required unless they ask you specifically... So, i'm sure i wont need them. 

But yes, sending them just incase would have been a good idea, but i wanted to mail off my stuff asap. Waiting for some letters could have slowed me down by a week or so... But i guess it would be worth it in the long run if i did need the letters, didn't think it fully through i guess.


----------



## jaykay (17 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I will call the national recruiting center on Monday and ask. I didn't mail the references letters also. After your done applying online, they provide you with a confirmation letter and on that letter it only asks for you 2 send prove of Canadian citizen ship and transcript.



Yeah that's what i read too, let me know if you need them or not on Monday if you call


----------



## Bart905 (18 Feb 2012)

My question is now that we send our transcripts and so on . How long would it take them to transfer our files to our local RC


----------



## jaykay (18 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> My question is now that we send our transcripts and so on . How long would it take them to transfer our files to our local RC



Yeah, i'm wondering the same thing

I'm sure my transcripts haven't even gotten there yet, it'll probably take a week or so seeing as how i live in BC, and they're being mailed to Ontario.

But once they arrive i have no clue how long it'll take them to look them over, i can't imagine it being to long... a few weeks at most, somebody please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## brian8225 (19 Feb 2012)

On the confirmation letter you get back from applying online:

"As well Letters of Reference are not required unless requested from the CFNRCC or CFRC handling your application."

Sounds pretty clear to me.


----------

